# uk spouse visa



## dealercity (Nov 29, 2012)

I m non EU passpport holder lives in Italy on a permit of stay married to an Italian.As we planning to visit uk do I need a visa to enter to uk?


----------



## dealercity (Nov 29, 2012)

nigerian, but my wife is italian we are both thinking of relocating to uk. i'm a bit worry about the visa. i am not sure i will be qualified bcus i'm jobless at the moment but she is working here in italy. i dont know if she will have to be in uk before i can apply for spouse visa. any idea? thanks


----------

